# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Brandend lichaam,wie herkent dit?

## [email protected]

ik heb al enige tijd het gevoel alsof mijn lichaam vooral mijn benen in de brand staan. wie herkent dit?

----------


## Sefi

Wat zegt de huisarts hiervan?
Kan van alles zijn nl. van vitamine (b12), spierspanning tekort tot zenuwafknellingen.

----------

